

Ask HN: Summer Internships in NYC? - kulpreet

Going with the other post, I think the NYC tech startup scene is as awesome as the bay area, so who is looking for interns in NYC this summer?<p>Please post in the same format:<p>Company Name:<p>Company Size (number of people employed):<p>Company URL:<p>Position:<p>Contact Email:<p>Skills Needed:
======
ryanb
Company Name: Tutorspree (YC W11)

Company Size (number of people employed): 3

Company URL: <http://www.tutorspree.com>

Position: Web Developer Internship

Contact Email: info@tutorspree.com

Skills Needed: PHP, MySQL, CSS/XHTML, jQuery

------
michaelaiello
Company Name: LifeEnsured

Company Size (number of people employed): 4

Company URL: <http://www.lifeensured.com>

Positions: Developer, Marketer

Contact Email: jobs@lifeensured.com

Skills Needed: Integrity and drive

Bonuses:

    
    
      Location: SoHo, Manhattan. 160 Varick St Incubator with  lots of other startups
    
      Experience: Work/learn with/from great software developers designers, business developers
    

New Press about us in the last week: <http://t.co/fIdHzZp>

------
nosh
We're looking for interns to work on MongoDB-related projects
<http://www.10gen.com/jobs>

~~~
pdelgallego
Hey Nosh,

I sent you an application in January for the internship program, but I never
heard back from you.

Can you shoot you an email?

~~~
DrJ
in a similar situation, I am under the assumption that my resume wasn't good
enough or jobs leads into a blackhole.

------
zachgoodman
Company Name: Talamu (we turn commercials into games)

Company Size (number of people employed): 1 full time, 2 part time

Company URL: apps.facebook.com/thevideogame (this is what you'll be working
on)

Position: Development, Interactive design and action scripting

Contact Email: zach@talamu.com

Skills Needed: Flash, Design, PHP, MySQL, CSS/XHTML

------
djsamson
I'm a business student from Poughkeepsie, NY. I'm working on my own start-up
but I am interested in interning this summer for a startup in NYC as well.

BCS I'll send you an email, but if anyone else is looking for a business
intern in NYC I'd be interested in applying: dj@darrensamson.com

------
austinchang
Company name: Fridge (YC s10)

Company size: 5

Company URL: <http://www.frid.ge>

Position: Web Development, Sever-side development

Contact email: intern@frid.ge

Skills needed: PHP, MySQL and/or CSS/XHTML, jQuery

------
asanwal
CB Insights, 6 people, www.cbinsights.com, 2 positions (NLP intern and
statistics intern) , info@cbinsights.com, natural language processing,
information extraction, information retrieval, statistics, algorithm
development

------
JigSaw81
I know that I am going to look for 2 interns during this summer. Translation
Cloud LLC, 10 people start-up www.TranslationCloud.net IT Interns
info@translationcloud.net PHP/MySQL skills required.

~~~
windsurfer
Sounds cool. How do you feel about Canadian interns? Too much
paperwork/hassle?

------
BCS
Bar & Club Stats Two www.barandclubstats.com Marketing
info@barandclubstats.com Solid business background

